# Dallas area beginner plants



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm new to fish and plants but I keep reading that java fern and java moss are very easy to grow. I was hoping to start easy with live plants in my tank but after searching 3 local stores I'm kind of puzzled why I can't find java fern or java moss. Anyone got any ideas where to look?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Nowhere. No store in DFW carries real Java Moss (but from time to time some of them have a coldwater species of moss that they sell as Java Moss). Some stores do have Java Fern but it's in a sorry shape, almost unrecognizable, and ridiculously overpriced.

Best thing is to ask from members of the club.

I don't have JM or JF but I have a lot of stem plants to give aqay. I will bring them to the meeting. Please come and get them there if you want, it's on the 19-th 

--Nikolay


----------



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

niko said:


> Nowhere. No store in DFW carries real Java Moss (but from time to time some of them have a coldwater species of moss that they sell as Java Moss). Some stores do have Java Fern but it's in a sorry shape, almost unrecognizable, and ridiculously overpriced.
> 
> Best thing is to ask from members of the club.
> 
> ...


Well I guess that's good news and bad news. I wasn't planning on going to the meeting - my knowledge is that the beginner level now and I'm just trying to get a simple successful planting done before expanding. I think the meeting would be way over my head. I will see if I can make it though.

It's sad that it's not offered locally. From what I read they are easy to keep. You would think that a place like PetCo would at least carry the easy stuff.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, if you can make it out that would be great. You don't know how much "over your head it is" until you try it . Often times it's nice though to get help or advice from a group of locals. Dun worry about it though. If you ever need help you can always consult us here on the web. Come to the meeting if you want plants though .

David


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

pretzelb said:


> Well I guess that's good news and bad news. I wasn't planning on going to the meeting - my knowledge is that the beginner level now and I'm just trying to get a simple successful planting done before expanding. I think the meeting would be way over my head. I will see if I can make it though.


Nah. There are plenty of beginners at the meetings. Come to the next meeting. It's at my house. I will give you Java fern and java moss right out of my tanks. And Cabomba, and baby's tears, and hygro, and ludwigia. Ask all the dumb questions you want. How the heck do you think WE learned? Anyway, it makes us feel smart. 

Cheryl


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

pretzelb said:


> Well I guess that's good news and bad news. I wasn't planning on going to the meeting - my knowledge is that the beginner level now and I'm just trying to get a simple successful planting done before expanding. I think the meeting would be way over my head. I will see if I can make it though.
> 
> It's sad that it's not offered locally. From what I read they are easy to keep. You would think that a place like PetCo would at least carry the easy stuff.


I've been to a couple of meetings now, and am a rank newbie. Everyone, I repeat everyone has been generous with time and information and plants. Now, if I can only get more of them to live... 

Come to the meeting, it will be well worth your time. :grin:

TAM


----------



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

My first reaction was to say "no way" was I going since I'm barely able to keep my fish healthy at this time (let alone plants), but I'm really trying to budget some time for this. I have the directions so the rest is up to me. Hope to be able to make it.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

pretzelb said:


> I'm new to fish and plants but I keep reading that java fern and java moss are very easy to grow. I was hoping to start easy with live plants in my tank but after searching 3 local stores I'm kind of puzzled why I can't find java fern or java moss. Anyone got any ideas where to look?


As others have said, I haven't seen java moss in a store and not many stores have java fern.

I really have no idea how stores get java fern into such bad condition. It is an easy plant to get to grow, but I honestly think it is a bit difficult to get it to look really good. How the stores can get it to near death is beyond me.

I don't know if you made it to the November meeting (I didn't), but just be assured that the meetings are very helpful to beginners. Usually there is a considerable time at the beginning where there is only informal activity, no formal meeting. This is the best time for learning and asking questions.

Hope to meet you soon.


----------

